# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Объяснение непонятных вещей с различными программами

## S1mple

*Каждый день в разделе появляется куча новых тем-однодневок, в которых звучит вопрос по какой-нибудь программе, но которой нет ни в одной крупной теме. Естественно количество таких тем со времением растёт и засоряет раздел.

*С этого момента все подобные вопросы задаём тут

----------


## taxo

перестал работать Internet Explorer 6, вроде ничего такого не делал, поставил оперу, работала минут 10. поставил фаирфокс- работает. в че глюки понять не могу. людям надо именно IE. думал что установка IE7 поможет, но ошибся. так и не за работал. ваши идеи?

----------


## S1mple

надо попробовать переустановить Windows.

----------


## rumtab

:eek: Зачем? И так после каждой ошибки бум делать? Перечисляйте точные описание проблем, какая винда, при каких условиях вылетает, какие ошибки регистрируются,в конце концов конфигурация оборудования.

----------


## IMPERIAL

Эксплорер в обще какашка если честно. Многие двиги сайтов и форумов используют всякие библеотеки и прочие, для улучшения своих порталов. Эксплорер попросту не понимает всего этого. Что бы это решить, нужно ставить на порталы специальные скрипты и прочее. 

Зачем людям эксплорер? Поставьте хром им - он не грузит систему и внешне очень приятный и функциональный. И мало информации в вашем вопросе так же. Как не работает эксплорер? Просто не запускается или что, мб не открывает сайты? И тема по этому браузеру в общем то тут

----------


## DIESEL221

У меня стоит винда на диске C я хочу поставить ещё одну на другой диск если запущу Acer eRecovery management на старой винде после установки ещё одной то прога восстановит обе винды или как?

----------


## taxo

по идее должна только старую, ты же поставишь вторую на другой диск. и она вообще не должна видеть вторую винду

----------


## AST45

Винт на Асерах разбит на 3 раздела: 
1 - PQSERVICE - Служебный,скрытый (хранит бэкап установленной Windows); 
2 - ACER (C) - Системный; 
3 - ACERDATA (D) - чистый;
Соответственно восстановится только винда на диске С (старая).

----------


## Nuts100

прошу помощи!
Есть ноутбук, который использовался в компании и был подключён к серверу.
Достался мне с запороленой виндой.  Мультизагрузочником снёс всё и поставил новую винду, когда всё установил заметил, что из 120Гб вижу только 53, поставил АКРОНИКС стал эксперементировать, увидел не видимую часть диска и каким-то образом сделал её активной и основной. в общем теперь при загрузки системы он загружает ту часть диска которая была не видна, т.е. пустая==> ни чего не загружается... что делать? как исправить? Сейчас ставлю в этот раздел винду, как в акрониксе всё вернуть на свои местаИ

----------


## drozd-1000

Прошу помощи! На нетбук не устанавливается panda вернее устанавливается но после перезагрузки либо во время нетбук зависает и не на что более не реагирует.Либо работает какое то время а потом виснит.

----------


## GremlinE

Проверь диски на вирусы каким нибудь однодневным антивирусником типа Dr.Web Curent. Вероятнее всего сидит в системе вирь и гасит твой антивирусник, у меня так с Нортоном было.

----------

